# Erie Ice Flow Cowboys



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

And who is going to have to foot the bill for this mass rescue?


----------



## eyetime (May 9, 2008)

Obama and the stimulus:yikes:


----------



## doublell (Feb 8, 2007)

the same people who pay for ALL of your liberal give away programs.


----------



## FlyFishingAttorney (Dec 26, 2007)

doublell said:


> the same people who pay for ALL of your liberal give away programs.


Wow, rapier thrust for the jugular, J. Alfred!

You put him in his place! I bet Frenchriver is fuming. WAY TO GO!!!!

YOU DA MAN! :bouncy:


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Yep, I believe they left all the non-liberals out there to freeze their asses off and drown.......


----------



## FlyFishingAttorney (Dec 26, 2007)

frenchriver1 said:


> Yep, I believe they left all the non-liberals out there to freeze their asses off and drown.......


:lol:


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

frenchriver1 said:


> Yep, I believe they left all the non-liberals out there to freeze their asses off and drown.......


 
I can see why that'd happen. The non-liberals are more used to taking care of themselves.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

The non-liberals were the first in line wanting to be saved since they heard it was a government rescue program...


----------



## truk (Jan 17, 2005)

lberals and conservatives alike should at least get tickets for littering!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

its just a shame stupid isn't painfull!


----------

